# Cleaning each other's ears...



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Kody and Peso clean each other's ear by licking.... gross to me but got me to wondering if this is OK behavior.... wouldn't the moisture make for a good environment for yeast?? is it OK for them to clean??


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

It is completely fine for them to clean each others ears. Likely more effective than us doing it. I have never had a problem with any of mine and my oldest does ears and sometimes even the eyes of the other 2. Yes, kind of gross for us but its in instinct for them. I wouldn't be concerned at all.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

my cats do clean each all the time and some time clean Amberleah lou lou...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My mums jack Russell always cleaned the cats ears.YUK


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Excessive ear licking can encourage yeast growth. My Delilah loves to groom everyone, but we distract her if she focuses on ears for too long.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Prince has a daily morning ritual of cleaning Sapphire's ears and licking her face and around her eyes. Sapphire never has eye goop! What is interesting is he never licks Lady and Sapphire doesn't lick Prince back either. Is it a father/daughter thing?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone.... I'll watch so it doens't become excessive but for now its an occasional thing... mostly when Kody is in the mood for grooming.


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Prince has a daily morning ritual of cleaning Sapphire's ears and licking her face and around her eyes. Sapphire never has eye goop! What is interesting is he never licks Lady and Sapphire doesn't lick Prince back either. Is it a father/daughter thing?


Yeah Ariel wont lick anyone back. Its more Hilton taking care of the other 2. If, as mentioned, it becomes excessive and you notice an odor and some redness, try to discourage it. You can clean the ear yourself with a gentle cleanser and a cotton ball. Please don't do so if you are not comfortable with doing it.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Prince has a daily morning ritual of cleaning Sapphire's ears and licking her face and around her eyes. Sapphire never has eye goop! What is interesting is he never licks Lady and Sapphire doesn't lick Prince back either. Is it a father/daughter thing?


It is definitely a social interaction as well as a practical thing. Delilah is my groomer, and she is a bit of a messed up dog. I think she finds it soothing, because when she is stressed she gets quite manic about it. She prefers to groom Mouse, (who she is very over bonded to) Mouse never reciprocates. She will also groom the puppies, but I have never seen her groom Harley. Harley will groom the puppies, but not the other adults. I hadn't realised until I was typing this, that Mouse never grooms anyone.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Candi grooms Romeo's ears and eyes. He does not reciprocate, but he does "groom" me. Lol. Candi will groom me too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

